# Constipated Senior Cat



## HAHZeppelin (Oct 22, 2011)

My 16-17yr old cat is chronically constipated-been about 2 yrs now. Vet has cleared of other possible issues and couldn't even tell me why suddenly constipated so I'm trying to find something to treat effectively from home. 

Tried pumpkin right away, but didn't work so went to vet who gave me Rx for lactulose plus Prescription Diet I/D dry & wet food. Special food and lactulose weren't working. 

Switched back to store brand canned wet (Fancy Feast) & dry food (Iams Senior) a year ago plus Lax-Eze (pet Metamucil). Has mix of 1 tsp canned food/4 tsp water/1 tsp Lax-Eze once daily plus free-feeding dry (water at all times too, of course). Occasionally gets constipated (not as badly or frequently), but still looking for ways to get him more "regular". 

Going to try adding 1/8 tsp MiraLAX to wet food mixture. Anyone have other suggestions I haven't tried? He's totally healthy & happy otherwise. All ideas welcome.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Pumpkin puree in his wet food. Not the spiced kind made for pies, just the pure puree.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Here are two links that will provide you with LOTS of information and treatment options for feline constipation:

Feline Constipation Home Page
Tanya's Comprehensive Guide to Feline Chronic Renal Failure - Constipation

Here are some bottom lines for you, based on the information you provided:

1) Water is the most important element of proper digestion. If your cat doesn't have enough moisture in his digestive tract, he's going to constipate. The easiest way to get water consistently into your boy's system is through his diet (since cats generally have a low thirst drive and often don't drink sufficiently). Canned food, esp. when mixed with warm water to make it "canned food soup", is an excellent way to help maintain proper hydration. Kibble, OTOH, sucks water out of the digestive tract like a sponge, making dehydration worse. So, remove all kibble from your cat's diet, and feed him exclusively canned (preferably "canned food soup") to improve hydration and help prevent constipation.

2) Fiber sources like pure pumpkin, mashed peas, or psyllium (Lax-Eze) can help bulk up and soften stool, but if fed in excess, can make constipation worse instead of better. Use ONE fiber source ONLY (it doesn't really matter which one you choose), and do NOT feed more of it than recommended.

3) Lactulose and Miralax are both osmotic laxatives. Use one OR the other - not both. Both are dose-to-effect drugs, meaning that you can adjust the dose up or down to achieve the desired stool consistency. They work by retaining fluid in the digestive tract to help moisten and soften stool. Therefore, they must be administered only to a properly hydrated animal.

4) You can use one fiber source and one osmotic laxative together, since they work in different ways to manage constipation. Oh, and be generous with the amount of water you mix into his canned food meals. Ideally, he should be taking in at least 4 oz of water daily, either mixed with food or drinking separately. It's easier to monitor water mixed with food, and cats will generally consume more water mixed with food.

Laurie


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

RoundFace, one of my middle aged gray cats, had terrible problems with
constipation. I had to make quite a few trips to the vet so they could use
an enema on him; the vet even gave me a home enema kit so I could take 
care of the problem myself when it happened again. 

Luckily, by switching RoundFace to an almost all wet food diet and purchasing
a water fountain to encourage more water consumption, I think the constipation
episodes are over. It was terrible to see him in so much pain and straining in his
litter box. 

I also switched to supersized litter boxes and got rid of the covered boxes so that 
he had plenty of space to do his business comfortably. I have six of these and all 
of my cats love them. It is so big it can hold up to 40 pounds of litter. 34.7 x 19.8 
x 10 inches 
(Amazon.com: Petmate 22040 Giant Litter Pan, Bleached Linen: Pet Supplies)

I hope your cat improves; it's awful when our babies don't feel good. Good luck!


----------

